# MA and/or New England Meet up?



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Is anyone interested in doing a MA and/or New England meet up?
Maybe we can find a central meeting area depending on where everyone is from?

Nancy


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If Faith's Mommy can drive I could probably bring my Tucker. I do have RR on the weekend of the 7th. I don't drive very far.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am here in Franklin, MA. There is beautiful State Park in Sharon/Easton, MA called Borderland that is very dog friendly.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Kimm said:


> If Faith's Mommy can drive I could probably bring my Tucker. I do have RR on the weekend of the 7th. I don't drive very far.


I my! I still have not registered! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I my! I still have not registered! Thanks for the reminder.


It would be a great place for a meet-up. LOL It's a long way for some people though.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Gloucester here....i'd love to!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have an idea! Why don't you all come to Idaho and walk with Chessie and me? LOL


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm in MA. and it would be great if we all met up in Hawaii!!!! Just kidding. I would love to meet everyone if it isn't too far, I need to work on my fear of driving highways...LOL!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I'm in MA. and it would be great if we all met up in Hawaii!!!! Just kidding. I would love to meet everyone if it isn't too far, I need to work on my fear of driving highways...LOL!


 
I would love to have a meet up in Hawaii, however with the gas prices being what they are... LOL j/k 
I know what you mean, I will do highway driving locally, but take me out of my comfort zone and it gets difficult for me. I absolutely have to know where I'm going. I hate driving to a strange place, but I guess that is why I have the other half. He drives, course I'm not too thrilled with his driving at times either!!!!


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd love a get together! Only problem is all the goings on this time of year! I hope it is a day when I have free! The rest of this month and 1/2 of next month are killers but not every dancecard on the weekends are full (yet). Any ideas when you think this would happen? A park that is dog friendly is a good idea, unless anyone has any better ideas! I know that my Maisie would love it (not sure if I'd bring Zoey). It would be soooo nice to put faces with members and the furry babies!:wavey:


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm - no problem at all. i'm sure Faith and Tucker will have a blast on the ride too.

i seem to remember someone mentioning a good off leash dog friendly park in Farmington. i'll have to look that one up.

i know the one in Southbury would work as well. it's got a river to play in and a huge field to run around in.


----------



## Brooklyn's Mom (Apr 21, 2008)

There is also an off leash dog park in Wethersfield, CT...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

ok people - let's start picking dates

who's free on June 21st?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I am!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

The hard part for me will be choosing ONE dog! :doh:


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Lisa - was it you who knew of a good off leash park in Farmington?

i just looked at the Wethersfield dog park website and it looks good, but i'd love to go somewhere where they can swim too.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> Lisa - was it you who knew of a good off leash park in Farmington?
> 
> i just looked at the Wethersfield dog park website and it looks good, but i'd love to go somewhere where they can swim too.


 
Farmington could be doable 

Anyone ever been to Bigelow Hollow? I drive by it all the time but have never been in there.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

We are free June 21, but does anyone know a place a little more centrally located? Farmington is approx. 125 miles from me, 2 hrs and 25 minutes. At the price of gas...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

these are the parks i can find in MA - i have no idea which ones are close to the CT border

http://www.ecoanimal.com/dogfun/massachusetts.html

and these are the ones i can find for CT - 

http://www.ecoanimal.com/dogfun/connecticut.html


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I will need to know if the place of choice is fenced in. If not, I won't bring Tucker. I'll just tag along...LOL


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I will need to know if the place of choice is fenced in. If not, I won't bring Tucker. I'll just tag along...LOL


Long lead?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think so. Long leads could trip up the other dogs. He has good recall, especially if there is food involved, but I don't let my guys off lead. I'm over-protective.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't know of an off-leash park here in Farmington - the closest one I know of is in Southington. That one is fenced in. It used to be a baseball field.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I don't know of an off-leash park here in Farmington - the closest one I know of is in Southington. That one is fenced in. It used to be a baseball field.


Don't worry about me. I have just as much fun with everyone else's dogs! Hey, Bailey is still here! Woo hoo!


----------

